# cz slide



## xbow (May 1, 2008)

just wondering if any one else noticed that when u pull the slide open and and lift the tab so slide stays open that if u remove the mag. and give it a tap under where the mag goes the slide will slide close. it did it on the cz85 and cz97.this should not happen because it happened at a shooting club went to reload push the mag in a little hard and fast slide went it closing position with out touching the slide clip.


----------

